# Nuther Slow Cooker...



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

.... Meal. Had this this week as well.

SLOW COOKER JAMBALAYA
1 lb skinless, boneless chicken breast, cut up into small pieces 
1 lb smoked sausage, sliced 
1 28oz can diced tomatoes with juice 
1 large onion, chopped 
1 large green bell pepper, chopped 
1 c chopped celery 
1 c chicken broth 
2 tsp dried oregano 2 tsp dried parsley 2 tsp Cajun seasoning 1 tsp cayenne pepper 1/2 tsp dried thyme 
1 c instant rice
1 package of shrimp
1. Place all ingredients except rice and shrimp in slow cooker. Cook on low for 7-8 hours, or on high for 3-4 hours.
At the end add shrimp to cook then pull out some of this to make room for rice, unless you have a big crock pot. Once rice is cooked add everything back and enjoy.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome. 

We now have someone that has mastered the slow cooker. 

Scott with the Big Green Egg
Dan with the Magic Silver Box. ( Now retired since he is married. )
and You with the slow cooker. 

Good job!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

looks awesome...


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the post! Looks great and I'll be using this recipe for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidSebastian8100 (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking sounds good....i sure will must be try this at home...i also found one this type of nice recipe from home weekly magazine.I sure will must be next time post here.....Thanks for sharing this...


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

DavidSebastian8100 said:


> Looking sounds good....i sure will must be try this at home...i also found one this type of nice recipe from home weekly magazine.I sure will must be next time post here.....Thanks for sharing this...


 
START THE WEEKEND EARLY, :singing: OR I SPECULATE YOU MAY BE DAVID FROM JACKSON HOLE (SAID WITH HEAVY INDIAN ACCENT)


----------

